# First Thread so mad it a big one



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)

hey all thought id share some pics of me holding a Burmese Python.

and a few other pics.
they where taken last week at mogo zoo


----------



## kakariki (Dec 11, 2008)

:shock: Wow! Nice pics.....where is the Mogo Zoo?


----------



## SCam (Dec 11, 2008)

wow tht burmese python is awesome!!!... did u hav to pay to hold it or something?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)

yeh they said make a offer so i gave them $50
they let me play with it for 30min and had three keepers with me one taking photos and the others giving info.... its near batemans bay


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 11, 2008)

ScrubbyCam said:


> wow tht burmese python is awesome!!!... did u hav to pay to hold it or something?


 
Probably not, It's not Australia Zoo..:lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 11, 2008)

oh come on!!!!

jealous you got to have a hold?!??!!!!.... i hate you now.

oh yeah and im talking about the snake mate.. lol


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2008)

She doesn't look the zoo keeper type to me. Waht were her mates like?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)

if ur talking bout the chick in pink thats my wife


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## the.badger (Dec 11, 2008)

Err, this is a bit random and off-topic... but do you have a crab tattooed on your arm?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)

nah scorp my mate done it


----------



## the.badger (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha thanks.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 11, 2008)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> if ur talking bout the chick in pink thats my wife



that slammed a door in his face. 

nice looking snake, bribery always works.. and, is it s crab tattoo?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 15, 2009)

lol they would not get out the reticulated python so settled for the burmese lol.


wish they had a big female there.. they r HUGE


----------



## funcouple (Feb 15, 2009)

thanx for inviting me to tag along. awsome, wish it was me holding it


----------



## Talwin (Feb 15, 2009)

..cant believe no ones said it but awesome tattoo  nice to see the kids names on it [im guessing]

Also grats on the awesome pictures with the python.


----------

